# What would you give up?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*Given the choice, which would you give up; 1 testicle or never duck hunting ever again?*​
I'd never hunt again and keep my testicle.711.67%I give up one of my testicles and be able to keep hunting.5388.33%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

If you were kidnapped and given the choice of either having one of your testicles removed or never duck hunting again for the rest of your life, which would you choose?

Keep in mind that the kidnappers would always be watching you and if you were caught hunting without giving up one of your nuts they would kill you on site. Also remember that you can still have a healthy sex life and have children with just one testicle.

So which would you choose? :run:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If I was put in this very unlikely hypothetical situation I'd have to say,

"Grab the knife and the rubberband and let's get this over with."


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> "Grab the knife and the rubberband and let's get this over with."


No kiddin


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

If you ever get married you'll find out


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Anas Strepera said:


> If you were kidnapped and given the choice of either having one of your testicles removed or never duck hunting again for the rest of your life, which would you choose?
> 
> Keep in mind that the kidnappers would always be watching you and if you were caught hunting without giving up one of your nuts they would kill you on site. Also remember that you can still have a healthy sex life and have children with just one testicle.
> 
> So which would you choose? :run:


Are you bored or just missing a large part of your life?? HHMMMM? :-?


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

do I still get to hunt everything else?


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I would give up the right nut but not the left one. The left one is the one I had Tattooed to P&^* off the EXwife


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Both of mine are in my wifes pocket, let me ask her. :lol:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

ill stick to goose hunting


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The best duck hunting in all the world isn't worth putting one of the boy's in jeopardy. Pheasant hunting? I'll have to think that one over a bit. Experiencing a bit of shrinkage right now, Burl


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I'd rather keep my balls and keep huntin.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Where do you come up with this stuff?? :lol: First your hunting partner turns gay and now you either get to hunt or get you balls chopped???


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Cut me Mick!!!


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

lets get er over with..


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I COULDN'T BARE THE THOUGHT OF NEVER HUNTING DUCKS AGAIN...DO IT FAST I'M A BLEEDER. WHAT A HORRIBLE POSITION TO BE IN, GOOGD GOD!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'd give up the nut. But im gonna have to say that i would have one of those fake plastic ones put in, like rich people do sometimes for their dogs when they get em fixed.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

OK....Time to put your balls where your mouth is.....Time to step up to the plate. No anethesia in this game....not even a local.:eyeroll:


----------

